# Advice please



## Chico (Nov 6, 2007)

Our little doggie is very sick. He's been to the vet and had tons of tests run, waiting reuslts. He won't eat or drink unless we force the food and water down his throat. He walks very slow, like his tummy hurts. To me anyhow. The doctor put him on meds yesterday as a cautionary tool. I don't see any results yet. Forcing him to eat and drink is wearing me out. Help! His eyes seem very blood shot too. I'm very worried. . .






chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 7, 2007)

Chico, I am so sorry ot hear about your doggie not feeling well. How old is he? Its always so hard when we have a sick pet. Our Shado, had to be forced to eat and I was always so worried that he wouldnt be getting enough, but he was old (13yrs) and his body was shutting down, and we knew his time was close but it was so hard to go thru this. We lost him Aug 18th. I am sure if there is something wrong your vet will find it. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers that he will be back to himself in no time. (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your dog. I too have a dog. He has been sick basically his entire life. He is now 7 years old. He has really bad allergies and has been on medicine his entire life. He seems like a happy dog though. He is very spoiled. There are time when I think that maybe his body has had enough, then I look at him and know that I would do anything for him just to keep him happy.

I will keep you in my prayers. Just hang in there, the vet will find out what is going on with him.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Chico...how is your baby?





The first thought for me was "poisening" ??

is it possible?

Thinking about you ....


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 7, 2007)

Chico, I hope your doggie is feeling better by now. I had to take my Jack Russell terrier to the vet's about a month ago - similar symptoms. Just not her usual self for sure. Doc gave her a shot and some antibiotics. We never did figure it out but I really think it was from eating {gag warning here} donkey poo. She is perfectly fine now, but still eating the forbidden stuff when I'm not looking



Why or why must they be such *dawgs* sometimes





Also, a JRT that belongs to a friend of ours ate a sock, and had to have it surgically removed OH! He's fine now too.

Keep us posted on your pooch. I hope it's something simple, and clears up quick. I hate it when my babies are sick


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 7, 2007)

I know just what you're going through! My 5 or 6 y/o mini aussie, Buddjet, just speant 48 hours of "intensive care" at a 24 hour vet! Did you get blood work done? That showed Buddj's liver enzymes are all out of whack, but we dont' know why. He's back home now, and today he is finally acting normal, but upon discharge his liver enzymes were actually worse! He is to get more blood work done on Tues with my regular vet (who is in Mexico this week... figures!), to see if they've come back down. His ALT was 5 times normal!

Hope your doggy is doing better now!!!

Jessi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 8, 2007)

Just looking for a GOOD NEWS update on your doggie. Ce


----------



## Chico (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and support. I've been very busy taking care of my baby and haven't had a moment to respond. I did check once. The results did come back of sorts. The doctor found that Ben has a low white platelet count. He's not sure if he has a low count due to "flu" or something more serious. We're going for a recheck next week. He wants to compare to the two tests. He'll be looking for improvement in his count. Ben is walking a bit now and seems to notice his family. He drinks if you bring the bowl to him but won't eat unless I force him. I'm spooning everything in with "force". I have him on a diet of baby rice cearl, chicken broth and baby meat. I'm also having him drink baby Pedialyte. I'm having no luck with any dog food. We've tried everything. I worried about the donkey and horse poop eating too. Ben has done this when he thinks no one is looking! What is up with this? The vet is available if needed this weekend and we've been talking daily. P.J. and Mac are my barn babies but Ben is my house baby. This is so hard and I'm so worried.

Thanks and think about him. Positive vibes are always needed.

chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds like Ben is putting up a fight...poor guy





The best place he could be is at home. Chico you are doing everything you can for him





I do know that any abnormality with a White Blood Cell Count either it being High or Low can indicate Cancer? (I hate that word) Is this possible? How would they check for something like that? That is usually how we humans find out that we have Cancer is through a normal/yearly blood test and out White comes back abnormal .... if we don't have an infection going on ...Cancer is usually brewing.

How old is Ben and what breed is he?

You might try canned cat food to tempt him into eating .... it is usually smellier/creamier and easier to eat. Stay away from the fish .... Fancy Feast is a good brand...small and spendy but I have never seen an animal turn it down. Ben is in my thoughts ... give him a hug for me.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 10, 2007)

Ben, we love you little buddy!

Hope you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 10, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> Ben, we love you little buddy!


I second that emotion ~



we love you little buddy, Ben ~ hang in there, get stronger, and feel better soon






We're pulling for you here!


----------



## Chico (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

I'm sorry I haven't updated sooner. Ben is a Border Terrier and is 9 1/2. If I get a chance I'll send a picture of the little guy. (If I send it via email could someone help? I'm the idiot who can't figure out photo bucket.) Ben weighs normally around 15 lbs and is all Terrier. He has a gentle heart, loves everyone and adores his family. Ben isn't a dog but a family member. My son calls him his little brother. Ben has been eating and drinking as long as I bring it to him in his basket. Water out of a bowl and his food served on a spoon like a baby. The only thing he will eat is baby food but I don't have to force it down his throat anymore. He has taken a few short walks but is one tired boy when he creeps home. I think he feels a little better but he's still is sick. You can see it in his face and energy level. He will get blood drawn and see the vet Tuesday. We will know either way when the results come in. I'm trying to be positive but I am very concerned. I'm positive Ben would have died if we would have left him with the vet last week or I hadn't been forcing food on him. The "person" Ben was gone last week and his body was very sick. Thanks everyone.



Even when I couldn't let you know, I saw your kind words, and they helped me and Ben.

chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 12, 2007)

Do you think that Ben is in pain??

I wonder if you give him an aspirin (Ascriptin) Aspirin w/Maalox

and he perks up .... he could be experiencing pain. This could be helpful for the Vet.

Have you tried some canned cat food? if he is eating baby food ... he should gooble this right up.

You are so right ..... Ben needs to be home...where he is loved





So often Vets just see a hospital stay as more money in their pockets..not for the benefit of the pet.

Feel better Ben ~ thanks for the update Chico ...thinking about you


----------



## Sue S (Nov 12, 2007)

Chico, not to scare you but I had a beagle, about 3 years ago it got sick, before this I was taking her always to get her physicals, I thought that they were doing a good physical but they didn't check certain things, when she died they did a autopsy, her gallblader was twice the size it should of been, and she had cancer, she was my little baby girl, she died at the age of 8 years old, I blame the vet for not doing good checkups when she had her physicals. Make sure their checking her for these things.


----------



## Chico (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi,





Ben update. Tammy will send pictures for me and Ben. Thanks Tammy!



Ben seems to be a little better. He will eat on his own if we serve him what he likes.



For now this is fine. I'm relieved not to be force feeding him! He's been enjoying his walks the last two days. We won't know anything for sure until those blood tests come back. His count needs to go up or we need to be concerned. Pain? I thought he was for a few days. He walked hitched up and I thought his tummy hurt. I'm worried about cancer. I just can't imagine a bug would make him as sick as he was. And although he's better, he still seems off sorta. I can't explain. We shall see. Thanks for all the support and kind words. I can't tell you how much I cried last week or how worried I was. Still am sorta. Oh, I love the picture of Ben "sticking" his tongue out at the cat.



He loves to ride in wheelbarrow. The smell doesn't seem to bug him. Poopmobile.





chico


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, here are the pictures of Chico's ADORABLE Ben. Wow, is this little guy cute or what??





[SIZE=12pt]Ben in the Barn~~~~~[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Ben and Wiley~~~~~~[/SIZE]






C'mon Ben, hope you feel much better soon!!






ray


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he's doing better. I sure hope he recovers fully quickly! What a cutie pie





Jessi


----------

